# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Վարդավառ այս կիրակի

## Artgeo

Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հին տաղավար տոներից է Քրիստոսի պայծառակերպության եւ Պետրոս, Հովհաննես ու Հակոբոս առաքյալների առջեւ Քրիստոսի այլակերպության հիշատակի տոնը, որն, ըստ ավանդույթի, տեղի է ունեցել Թաբոր լեռան վրա: Քրիստոսի պայծառակերպության մասին վկայում են Մատթեւոս, Մարկոս եւ Ղուկաս ավետարանիչները: Երբ Մովսեսն ու Եղիան խոսում էին Հիսուսի հետ, մի լուսավոր ամպ նրանց վրա հովանի է լինում ու ամպից մի ձայն լսեցին. «Դա է իմ սիրելի Որդին, որին հավանեցի, նրան լսեցեք»: Աշակերտները սաստիկ վախեցան եւ երեսի վրա ընկան: Հիսուսը մոտենալով, դիպավ նրանց ու ասաց. «Ոտքի ելեք եւ մի վախեցեք», նրանք աչքերը բարձրացրին եւ Հիսուսից բացի ոչ ոքի չտեսան:



Հայ եկեղեցին Քրիստոսի պայծառակերպությունը տոնում է Զատիկից 98 օր հետո: Հայաստանյայց եկեղեցին դա կոչում է նաեւ Այլակերպության տոն կամ Վարդավառ: Վարդավառը հին հայկական տոնի անվանումն է, որից պահպանվել է նաեւ միմյանց վրա ջուր ցողելու սովորույթը: Հնում դույլերով ու թասերով ջուր էին դնում գիշերը, լուսնի լույսի տակ ու հաջորդ օրը՝ կեսօրին պարտադիր ցողում իրար վրա՝ որպես ջրով օրհնվելու ու մաքրվելու կարգ...

Պայծառակերպության տոնին հաջորդող երկուշաբթի օրը մեռելոց է:

ՄԱՐԻԵՏԱ ՄԱԿԱՐՅԱՆ
http://www.azg.am/?lang=AR&num=2005070115

----------


## Ungrateful

փոքր վախտ լավ ակտիվ իջնում էինք ու իրար լավ ջրումեինք, հետո իրար ջրելուց հոքնում էինք գնում եինք երթուղային տաքսիներն էինք ջրում, ու սաղ տարի անհամբեր սպասում էինք....
այս տարիել կխաղամ, մեր մոտ տարիքին չեն նայում մեծից փոքր խաղում են....

----------


## Gexeckuhi

Aveli poqr tariqum,erb der 12- 13 tarekan ei,hishum em vor aveli aktiv ein mardik masnakcum Vardavari tonin,isk vergi mi qani tarum mardik karces te haves chunen ev aveli pasiv en darcel.

*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Ungrateful

Մեր շենքումել հարևանները "վեդրո"՝ները հանում են ու վերևից մեզ են ջրում, անցյալ տարի ել կողքի շենքի աղջիկները մեզ "Կօլլա"՝յովեն ջրել (ջրի վերջանալու պատճառով)..

Հ.Գ. Gexeckuhi  գչառում անելուց առաջ ակումբի կանոնները կարդա...

----------


## Vishapakah

Հի հի... :Smile: 

Կարդում եմ «ԱԶԳ» թերթի Մարիետա Մարկարյանի հոդվածը, բավականին գեղեցիկ է գրված, բայց որպես քրիստոնեական արժեք չի համապատասխանում մեջբերված նկարների հոգեւիճակին.

Բացատրեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ.
Օրինակ, այդ օրը իրար ջրողները, դժվար թե մտածում են, որ այս տոնը քրիստոնեական է, որ այս ամենը ոգեպես մաքրվելու համար է.

Այս տոնի մեջ, լկտիությունից բացի, ուրիշ ոչինչ չեմ տեսնում.
Քանի անգամ են, ինձ ետ լկտիները ջրել. :Angry2: 

Եվ այդ նկարների մեջի լակոտ-լուկուտն էլ, քրիստոնիաներն են հա? :Shok: 

*Բարբարոսներ.* :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Եվ այդ նկարների մեջի լակոտ-լուկուտն էլ, քրիստոնիաներն են հա?


Նկարները ես եմ դրել  :Wink: 

Ի դեպ, ես «երջանկություն» չեմ ունեցել ջրված լինելու  :Tongue:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Միակ հուշս 6 տարի առաջ էր, երբ Վարդավառի հաջորդ օրը ես քննության էի ու 40 աստիճանով գնացել եմ քննություն հանձնել:
Դե ես էլ շատ չեմ սիրում այդ երևույթը, եթե շոգի համար ես անում, ավելի լավ է դու քո ընկերների միջև անես: Իսկ եթե ընկերներդ չեն ուզում քո հետ խաղան, գնա ուրիշ խմբին միացիր: Բայց ես դեմ եմ, որ ամեն մի պատահական մարդուն ջրեն  :Bad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

2 տարի առաջ Վարդավառի տոնակատարության օրը հայտնվել էի Բանգլադեշում: Ամբողջ քաղաքում ման եկա, ոչ մի կաթիլ ջուր վրաս չկար: Բանգլադեշում էլ արդեն "ջրից չոր էի դուրս գալիս", երբ… Հյուր էի գնում ընկերուհուս ու, որպես քաղաքավարի հյուր, հետս որոշեցի քաղցրեղեն տանել: Ախպարաշենի սեփական տների մեջ մի երիտասարդ դույլով ջրով մոտեցավ ինձ, ես ինձ չկորցրեցի, մտա խանութ: Երիտասարդը հետևիցս: Մտավ ու զգուշացրեց, որ միևնույնն է ջրելու է ու առաջարկեց ձեռքիս եղածը թողել խանութում՝ չփչացնելու համար… ու նա իր խոսքի տերն եղավ ու դույլի ամբողջ պարունակությունը շուռ տվեց վրաս :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Մեկ էլ 2003-ի ամռանը, երբ Դավթաշենում (ինտերնետ ակումբ) էի աշխատում, այդ համայնքի երիտասարդներն ինձ չէին սիրում: Վարդավառի օրը ղակավարությունից մարդ չկար, ես էի ու ընկերուհիս: Թաղի երիտասարդները մտան ակումբ՝ ինձ ջրելու նպատակով: Դե պատկերացրեք, լրիվ համակարգչային տեխնիկա, էլեկտրականություն ու նրանք իրենց ջրերով: Ստիպված, ինքնազոհաբարդ դուրս եկա շենքի բակ ու… հերիք չի ներքևում գտնվողները ինձ ջրեցին, շենքերի բնակիչներն էլ վերին հարկերից ջուր լցրեցին վրաս:  :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

Վայ ես սիրում եեեեմ  :Smile:  Բայց դե հոմ անծանոթ մարդկանց չենք ջրելու...  :Smile:  Մենք մեր խմբով, անցնող հարևաներին էլ կարելի ա ջրել... Մարդիկ բարի են, ժպտում անցնում են  :Jpit:

----------


## Universe

Կարծում եմ «վարդավառի՞»  տոնին խփեց «ջրաշխարհը» :LOL: 
Ինձ համար Ճիշտը էտ օրը «ջրաշխարհում» լինելնա:  :Tongue: 
Ով ոնց եւ ում ուզում ա թող ջրի՝ Մեկա իրարից նեղանալ չկա, թե չե այդ օրերին բակում մեկի գլխին մի կաթիլ ջուր ա կաթում՝ ՎՍՅՈ՜, Տրեվոգները միացնում են:  :Think:  :Sad:   :Lol2:

----------


## Wisper

Ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ միշտ ինչքան կարևոր գործ եմ ունենում՝ թառսի պես հենց վարդավառի օրն է ընկնում...  :LOL: : Բայց ասեմ, որ այնպիսի բան չի եղել, որ ինձ ջրեն  :Tongue: : *Պատմեմ ամենազավեշտական դեպքը*  :Smile: ՝ ուրեմն 2 տարի առաջ էր, այն հին ու բարի ժամանակները, երբ ես և մի խումբ այլ երիտասարդներ պարապում էինք ընդունելության քննություններին: Ֆիզիկայի պարապմունքը վերջացավ, մենք մերոնցով դուրս ենք գալիս մեր շաատ սիրելի ֆիզիկայի դասախոսի  :Smile:  շենքի մուտքից, մեկ էլ ըհն  :Shok: , տեսնում ենք երեխաները զինված կազմ պատրաստ մեզ են սպասում  :Shok:   :LOL: : Ես հագել էի իմ ամենալավ կոստյումը ու մի խոսքով գիտեք էլի թրջված կոստը ինչա: Ինձ չկորցրեցի, մոտեցա հանգիստ ու հաստատուն ձայնով ասացի երեխաներին, որ ես իմ վերջին զանգի տոնակատարությանը պետք է գնամ և որ նրանք չպետք է ինձ ջրեն  :LOL: ... Էս երեխաները ինձ լրիվ հասկացան և չփորձեցին նույնիսկ ջրել, բայց ջրեցին իմ ընկերներին  :LOL: ... Հետո մենք շարունակեցինք մեր ճանապարհը ու արդեն անցել էինք մի 20 մետր, մեկ էլ երեխաներից մեկը շուխուր դրեց՝
- Էրէխեեեքքք, հասեք, գալըստուկ չունիիի  :Goblin: 
Լոոոլ  :LOL: , բայց դե խի ինձ հասնել կլիներ  :Tongue: , ես արդեն բավականին հեռվացա նրանցից և մնացի լրիվ չոր ՝ ի տարբերություն իմ ընկերների  :Tongue:   :Blush: :

----------


## Ungrateful

բա որ մեկին ուզումես ջրես ասումա
-"Մի ջրի ՀԻՎԱՆԴԵՄ..."
տո հիվանդես խիէս էս օրով տնից դուրս եկել... ու ամեն 2-րդ անցնոզը տենցա ասում....  :Lol2:

----------


## Selene

Փոքր ժամանակ ամբողջ ամառ անհամբեր սպասում էի, թե երբ է Վարդավառի օրը լինելու, որ մի լավ ջրոցի խաղայինք :Smile:  Այն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, նախ ոչ մի երթուղային կամ այլ տրանսպորտային միջոցների չէին ջրում, անցորդերի նկատմամբ էլ մեղմ էին լինում, եթե ասնեք դիմացինը խնդրում էր, որ հիվանդ է կամ հյուր է գնում, չջրեն,  ապա չէին ջրում, իսկ մարդ էլ կար, որ դեռ կաթիլ անգամ ջուր չէր եղել, բայց սկսում էր վիրավորելը երեխաներին, ապա նա հաստատ ամբողջությամբ լողանում էր ջրի մեջ, նոր շարունակում ճանապարհը :Ok: 
Բուհի ընդունելության քննությունս էլ 6 տար առաջ եղել է Վարդավառի օրը, պատկերացրեք, որ ամբողջ օրը չէի ջրվել, դե համալսարանի բակում մարդիկ սպասում են իրենց երեխաներին,  բոլորը լուրջ հայացքներով, ինչ ջրելու մասին է խոսքը, բայց  գերազանց քննությունս հանձնելուց հետո, ամբողջ օրս լարվածա անցկացնելուց հետո գալիս եմ տուն, դուռը բացում է  քույրս, ու մի ամբողջ դույլ սառը ջուրը ուղիղ գլխիս է թափվում :LOL:  Իսկ ես մտածում էի, թե հեսա դուռը կբացի, ինձ կպաչի ու կասի, ապրես, որ լավ ես հանձնել քննությունդ :Smile: 
Իսկ ավելի ուրախ այս տոնը կարելի է անցկացնել՝ առավոտյան շուտ ընկերախմբով քաղաքից դուրս մեկնելով:

----------


## Root

> 2 տարի առաջ Վարդավառի տոնակատարության օրը հայտնվել էի Բանգլադեշում: Ամբողջ քաղաքում ման եկա, ոչ մի կաթիլ ջուր վրաս չկար: Բանգլադեշում էլ արդեն "ջրից չոր էի դուրս գալիս", երբ… Հյուր էի գնում ընկերուհուս ու, որպես քաղաքավարի հյուր, հետս որոշեցի քաղցրեղեն տանել: Ախպարաշենի սեփական տների մեջ մի երիտասարդ դույլով ջրով մոտեցավ ինձ, ես ինձ չկորցրեցի, մտա խանութ: Երիտասարդը հետևիցս: Մտավ ու զգուշացրեց, որ միևնույնն է ջրելու է ու առաջարկեց ձեռքիս եղածը թողել խանութում՝ չփչացնելու համար… ու նա իր խոսքի տերն եղավ ու դույլի ամբողջ պարունակությունը շուռ տվեց վրաս
> 
> Մեկ էլ 2003-ի ամռանը, երբ Դավթաշենում (ինտերնետ ակումբ) էի աշխատում, այդ համայնքի երիտասարդներն ինձ չէին սիրում: Վարդավառի օրը ղակավարությունից մարդ չկար, ես էի ու ընկերուհիս: Թաղի երիտասարդները մտան ակումբ՝ ինձ ջրելու նպատակով: Դե պատկերացրեք, լրիվ համակարգչային տեխնիկա, էլեկտրականություն ու նրանք իրենց ջրերով: Ստիպված, ինքնազոհաբարդ դուրս եկա շենքի բակ ու… հերիք չի ներքևում գտնվողները ինձ ջրեցին, շենքերի բնակիչներն էլ վերին հարկերից ջուր լցրեցին վրաս:


Վեռ .. դու խոմ են Ոստիկանանական ամփոփագրերից փախած տուժող չես ?? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ՄԻ հատ ձենդ գցեիր գլուխդ գոռգռայիր :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: ...  հա վայ մորացել էի .. քո ձենը միշտ Volume disabled -ա  :LOL:  :LOL:  , կամ լավ ինչա նշանակում ինքազոհաբար դուրս եկա ակումբից որ համակարգիչները չջրեր ~ լոլ .... հլը մտածի իրա տեղ ? որ մի հատ  թանգանոց մանիտոռից կառչեիր կհամարձակվեին ջրել ? վսյո տակի ելածը 150 մայեթա :
Կարճ ասած ես Վարդավառին տենց բան չտենամ .. աբառոտկա կֆռաս  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  թե չէ նկարդ գցում եմ Police.am  "Հանրահայտ տուժողներ" բաժնում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Ավելի լավ կլինի էտ "վեդռոների" տեղը մի մի հատ ավտոմատ ճարեն, միանգամից իրար գրսեն վերացնեն:

----------


## Grieg

Վարդավառ ամենալավ օրնա  :Hands Up:   գտնում էմ բոլորին պետք է ջրել, հատկապես մռայլ անցորդներին հոգնած դեմքերով  և լաչառ աղջիկներին  :Tongue: ., ջրե: պետք է այքան մինչև ջրվողի դեմքը  :Angry2:  ից փոխվի   :Hands Up:  
 Մի խոսքով պատրաստում ենք վեդռոները  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ֆսյո... վարդավարը սկսվեց (Ժամին նայեք...) արդեն կարաք սկսեք իրար ջրելը...  :Lol2:

----------


## Egern.net

ամենահավեսով օրերից մեկն ա Վարդավառը: Պետք է ջրվեն ԲՈԼՈՐԸ` ԱՌԱՆՑ ԲԱՑԱՌՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ: Էս մի օրն ա, բա չջրվե՞նք....

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ցանկություն կար գլոբալ ջրոցի խաղալ՝ ջրաշխարհ գնալ, բայց եղանակը չի տրամադրում :Sad:

----------


## Mari

Փոքր  ժամանակ  շատ  էի  սիրում  Վարդավառը: Մեր  բակի  բոլոր  երեխեքն  էլ  ինձ  էին  շատ  սիրում: :Love:   Եթե  ինչ-որ  մեկին  կարող  էին  հեշտությամբ  ջրել,  դա  ես  էի/դե  մտածում  էի  էս  ցուրտ  ու  մութ  տարիներին երեխեք  են  էլի,  թող  ուրախանան. մի  խոսքով   բարի  կամքի  դեսպանն  էի  բակում :LOL:  /: Բայց  ես  էլ  հետ  չէի  մնում,  եղբորս  ասում  էի,  ով  ինձ  ջրեց,  ու  մինչև  եղբայրս  տվյալ  մարդուն մի լավ  չէր  ջրում,  չէի  հանգստանում:  :Cool:  Հետո բարձրանում  էի  տուն /13րդ  հարկում  ենք  ապրում/,  տոպրակների  մեջ  ջուր  էի  լցնում... ու  ուղիղ  ներքև:  Ի՛նչ  հավես  էր  պայթում:
Վայ  մի  բան  էլ  հիշեցի: Վարդավառի *հաջորդ* /չի  կարելի  հաջորդ  օրը ջրել  :Sad:  /օրը   իջել  էի  բակ՝  մի  քանի  բան  գնելու:  Մի  քանի  հոգի  դույլերով  շրջապատեցին  ու ամբողջ  ջուրը  վրաս: Ոնց  էի  լացում.  փողս  լրիվ  թրջվել  էր,  ես  էլ  13  հարկ  ոտով  էի  իջել, մի  հատ  էլ  պիտի  բարձրանայի: Լավ  է  գոնե   վաճառողի  հետ  բանակցությունների  արդյունքում  կոմպրոմիսի  եկանք:
ԲՈՒՀ-ի  ընդունելության  քննության /հայերենի/ արդյունքն  էի  գնում  բողոքարկելու /էլի  Վարդավառ  էր/, տետրս  ձեռքս, ջղայնացած: Մեկ  էլ  Շանթի  դպրոցի  մոտ  ոտից  գլուխ  ջրեցին: Դե  հիմա  պատկերացրեք  հանձնաժողովի  անդամների  :Bad:   վիճակը.  ներս  է  մտնում  մի  հատ  շաատ  ջղայնացած, ոտքից  գլուխ  ջրի  մեջ  աղջիկ:   

Հ. Գ. Խնդրանք. Այսօր  ժամը  17:00-ից  մինչև 20:00-ը  ընկած  ժամանակահատվածում չջրել  1մ 42սմ /+ - 28սմ/  հասակով  աղջիկներին:  Նախապես  շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս ինչ լոմկա վիճակ ա մոտս. ոչ մեկ չի ջրում: Ջուրն էլ կտրել են, չենք կարա հելնենք հայաթով ջրոցի խաղանք  :Sad:

----------


## Dar 21

Էս տարի շտո-տը պասիվ են ջրելու առումով, երեևի նրանիցա որ էսոր ցռտոտա…

----------


## Goga

> էս ինչ լոմկա վիճակ ա մոտս. ոչ մեկ չի ջրում: Ջուրն էլ կտրել են, չենք կարա հելնենք հայաթով ջրոցի խաղանք


Հե՜չ մի տխրեք, ձեր հայաթի մարդկանցով դուրս եկեք, մի քիչ հետո անձրև կգա :LOL: 
Այս տարի ես էլ չեմ ջրվել :Sad: Ասում են անպայման այսօր պետք է ջրվել, թեկուզ քիչ, որպեսզի հաջողություն լինի, հիմա ի՞նչ, անհաջող պիտի մնամ, գոնե գնամ ինքս ինձ ջրեմ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կամաց-կամաց ավելի ու ավելի է նյարդերիս վրա ազդում այս տոնը: Դեմ չեմ, որ մարդիկ դուրս գան ու իրենք իրենց ջրեն, բայց անծանոթներին կամ նրանց, ովքեր չեն կամենում թրջվել, ջրելը առնվազն անկրթություն է: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Եթե մեկը չի կամենում ջրվել, դու դեռ չգիտես, թե ինչու: Հազար ու մի պատճառ կարող է լինել: 

Ես բերեմ մի օրինակ, հասկացեք:
Այսօր առավոտյան, երբ դեռ Աղվերանում էի, սեմինարների սենյակից դուրս գալիս ճաշարանի աշխատողները մեզ անակնկալի բերեցին: Ես ուղղակի կատաղել էի: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Հագել էի վերջին մաքուր շորերս, իսկ դրանք թրջվեցին: Քանի որ դեռ նախորդ օրերին անձրևի տակ թրջվելու կամ թաց խոտի վրա նստելու պատճառով ստամոքսի խնդիրներ էին առաջացել, հետևաբար ինձ համար նորից թրջվելը շատ վտանգավոր էր: Ես երկու տարբերակ ունեի. կեղտոտ շորեր հագնել կամ թաց մնալ:

Եվ պատկերացրեք, որ սա մեղմ դեպք է: Երբեք չես կարող ասել, թե դիմացինդ ինչ վիճակում է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի հետ։ 
Ինձ համար այսօր դժոխային օր էր, այնքան եմ նյարդայնացել, կատաղել ու փողոցի մեջտեղում լացել, որ նույնիսկ պատմել չեմ ուզում այսօրվա դաժան ու խայտառաk արկածներս...  :Xeloq:  Միայն կասեմ, որ վաղուց էսքան չէի կատաղել ու էսքան երկար չէի լացել, էն էլ փողոցում...  :Cray:  Մի կողմից լավ էր, որ ինձ վերջին լողացնողին չկարողացա բռնել, թե չէ անձրևանոցս գլխին էի ջարդելու...  :Diablo:  Բայց մի կողմից էլ ափսոսում եմ...  :Blush:  այդպես գոնե մի քիչ կհանգստանայի...  :Sad:  Իսկ հիմա կարծես թե ջերմություն ունեմ, որովհետև մի քանի անգամ մինչև ոսկորներս թրջվել եմ... 

Զզվում եմ վարդավառից...  :Bad:  :Angry2:  Զզվում եմ ջրվելուց, հատկապես երբ ինձ պարտադրաբար լողացնում են՝ ինձնից մեծ դույլերը գլխիս դատարկելով, այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ շորերս փոխելու հնարավորություն չունեմ և այդ պահին տուն գնալ չեմ ծրագրում... 

Եթե հնարավորություն լիներ, այսօր ինձ ջրողներին առանց հապաղելու դատի կտայի, լրիվ լուրջ, որովհետև, բացի ինձնից, ուրիշ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իմ փոխարեն որոշելու՝ ես տվյալ պահին պիտի լողանամ, թե ոչ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս տարի շտո-տը պասիվ են ջրելու առումով, երեևի նրանիցա որ էսոր ցռտոտա…


Հեչ չէի ասի։ Երևի քաղաք դուրս չես եկել։ Մեր բակում էլ են էսօր պասիվ եղել, ավելի ճիշտ՝ լսել եմ, որ ընդհանրապես ջրոցի չի եղել, բայց քաղաքում էդ առումով աննկարագրելի էր. ամեն քայլափոխի զրոյից մինչև մոտ 30 տարեկան ցանկացած սեռի անձինք դույլերով զինված կանգնած էին ու, ի դեպ, լավ էլ «բարեխղճորեն» կատարում էին իրենց ջրային պարտականությունները։  :Wacko:  Ես դեռ նման բան չէի տեսել...  :Shok:

----------


## impression

Իսկ ես Սևան էի գնացել  :Tongue: 
Մտածեցինք, որ թրջվելու ենք, միևնույն է, ուրեմն կարելի է դրանից հաճույք ստանալ.... Հավաքվեցինք ընկերներով ու գնացինք Սևան: Սևան դու Սևան՝ էն ինչ օյին դրեց մեր գլխի՜ն.... Ամպերը կախվել էին լճի վրա, քամին կատաղած քշում էր այն հատուկենտ քաջազուններին, ովքեր դեռ լճափին էին, ու փորձում էին ձևացնել, թե հեչ, մի քիչ հով է էլի  :LOL:  Ջրի երես չտեսանք... Նույնիսկ կատաղած ու անկիրթ երիտասարդության այն ստվար զանգվածը, որ հավաքվել էր այնտեղ, մարդկայնություն դրսևորեց ու ոչ ոք չջրվեց: Ժամը 3-ի կողմերը քամին այնքան սաստկացավ, որ բոլորը լցվեցին մեքենաներն ու փախան: Ետդարձի ճանապարհին այն տպավորությունն էր, թե քաղաքի որևէ փողոց ենք ընկել, որովհետև մեր մրսած ու հիասթափված հայրենակիցների ու հյուրերի մեքենաների բազմությունից Սևանից մինչ Երևան գրեթե խցանումներ էին առաջացել  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

բաղնիքներտ անուշ... զատո վաղը արխաին կարաք տրանսպորտ նստեք, սաղ լողացած են.... :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

այսօր են ոոոոնցեմ ջրվեեել :LOL:  .... հիվանդանալու եմ աչքիս... :Lol2:

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե հնարավորություն լիներ, այսօր ինձ ջրողներին առանց հապաղելու դատի կտայի, լրիվ լուրջ, որովհետև, բացի ինձնից, ուրիշ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իմ փոխարեն որոշելու՝ ես տվյալ պահին պիտի լողանամ, թե ոչ...


Դատարան-մատարան լրիվ ստից բաներ են: Առանձնապես աղջիկներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս մի քիչ փող հավաքել, ու անպաիման պայուսակում պահել գազային բալոնչիկ, կամ շոկային զենք /սրանք ազատ վաճառվում են/: Սենց դեպքերում հանգիստ սա կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ագրեսիա/հարձակում/ անձի հանդեպ, և պաշտպանվել նմանատիպ մեթոդներով:

----------


## Dar 21

> 1.Երևի քաղաք դուրս չես եկել։ 2. զրոյից մինչև մոտ 30 տարեկան ցանկացած սեռի անձինք դույլերով զինված կանգնած էին ու... 3. հատկապես երբ ինձ պարտադրաբար լողացնում են՝ ինձնից մեծ դույլերը գլխիս դատարկելով... 4. Եթե հնարավորություն լիներ, այսօր ինձ ջրողներին առանց հապաղելու դատի կտայի, լրիվ լուրջ, որովհետև, բացի ինձնից, ուրիշ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իմ փոխարեն որոշելու՝ ես տվյալ պահին պիտի լողանամ, թե ոչ...


1. Ուլուանա ջան, դո՛ւրս եմ եկել փողոց, մի՛ կասկածիր: 
2.  0-ից???????????  :Shok: ,  հա՛մ 0, հա՛մ էլ կանգնած -->  :Stop:  
3. ...
4. Ուլուանա ջան, որտեղի՞ց այդքան զայրույթ: Եթե հիմա այս երիտասարդ տարիքում այդպես, բա հե՞տո: Եթե աշխատեիր օրենսդիր մարմնում, կառաջարկե՞իր արդյոք "այլ անձանց լողացնելու սահմանափակումների մասին" օրենք ընդունել:

----------


## NetX

> կառաջարկե՞իր արդյոք "այլ անձանց լողացնելու սահմանափակումների մասին" օրենք ընդունել:


Օրենքը չգիտեմ, բայց եթե ղեկավար օղակներում համապատասխան թափ ունենաի, ետ օրը քաղաքի ջուրը փակել կտաի, կամել չափից դուրս թույլ ճնշումով կթողեի...
Որովհետև բոլորը չեն, որ չափի զգացողություն ունեն...

----------


## Arisol

Չոր-չոր եկա հասա հրապարակ, նդեղ ուզում էին ջրեն, բայց համոզեցի, որ չջրեն, տենց ինձնից գոհ եկա Square One, սկսեցի պատմել իմ հերոսության մասին ու մեկ էլ Էդոն մի բաժակ ջուր լցրեց վրես  :Sad:  , բայց ասեմ, որ լավ էր, թարմացա  :Smile:  : 
Դրանից հետո երեխեքի հետ գնացինք Շրջանային ( որտեղ էլ Անուկը լացեց…)… Էհ, էդ ոնց 3 դույլ թափեցին գլխիս միանգամից  :Cray:  , ու լրիվ Wisper-ի մեղավորությամբ, որտև ինքը ասեց, որ ինձ ջրեն  :Angry2:  :  Դե հետո մի տեղ մտա, փոխվեցի (այո, այո, անցյալ տարվա ոչ պատրաստակամությունն ինձ դաս էր, որ այս տարի փոխնորդ շորեր վերցնեմ հետս) , բայց մեկ ա էլի ջրեցին, հետո երեկոյան, երբ գնացի հանդիպման, էն ցրտին, էն անձրևին, Բյուրակնի հետ փողոցն անցնելուց ավտոյից ինչ-որ մեկը մի դույլ ջուր լցրեց վրես ու էդ ժամանակ ես էլ սկսեցի լաց լինել հոնգուր-հոնգուր, որտև մրսում էի  :Cry:  :
Էհ, տենց դաժան բաներ էլի:
Լավ տոն ա, վատը չի, ուղղակի պտի շատ շոգ օր լինի ու պտի պատրաստված լինես էդ օրին, որ ասենք եթե հետդ ինչ-որ էլեկտրոտեխնիկա (թեկուզ բջջային հեռախոս) կա, ապա լաաավ ուպակովկա անես, որ չփչանան:
Հ.Գ. Քանի որ բախտի բերմամբ վերջին 4 տարին այս օրը Երևանում եմ լինում՝ միայն այսօր իմացա, որ Կապանում նման բաներ չեն անում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 4. Ուլուանա ջան, որտեղի՞ց այդքան զայրույթ: Եթե հիմա այս երիտասարդ տարիքում այդպես, բա հե՞տո: Եթե աշխատեիր օրենսդիր մարմնում, կառաջարկե՞իր արդյոք "այլ անձանց լողացնելու սահմանափակումների մասին" օրենք ընդունել:


Իմ զայրույթը նույն օրը իմ կամքին հակառակ բազմիցս լողանալու հետևանքով էր առաջացել։ Ուղղակի, ինչպես Բյուրը նկատեց, երբեք չես կարող իմանալ, թե մարդը ջրվելու պահին ինչ վիճակում է և ինչ կզգա, հետևաբար բոլորին ջրելը վերին աստիճանի անքաղաքավարություն ու դաժանություն եմ համարում. եթե որոշ մարդկանց ջրվելը դուր է գալիս, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորին պիտի դուր գա։ 
Այո՛, եթե ինձնից կախված լիներ, հաստատ օրենք կսահմանեի, որ մարդուն կամքին հակառակ նրան ջրելու դեպքում (դույլերով) ջրողը համապատասխան տույժ մուծեր։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վեռ .. դու խոմ են Ոստիկանանական ամփոփագրերից փախած տուժող չես ??
> 
> ՄԻ հատ ձենդ գցեիր գլուխդ գոռգռայիր...  հա վայ մորացել էի .. քո ձենը միշտ Volume disabled -ա  , կամ լավ ինչա նշանակում ինքազոհաբար դուրս եկա ակումբից որ համակարգիչները չջրեր ~ լոլ .... հլը մտածի իրա տեղ ? որ մի հատ  թանգանոց մանիտոռից կառչեիր կհամարձակվեին ջրել ? վսյո տակի ելածը 150 մայեթա :
> Կարճ ասած ես Վարդավառին տենց բան չտենամ .. աբառոտկա կֆռաս  թե չէ նկարդ գցում եմ Police.am  "Հանրահայտ տուժողներ" բաժնում


Դավ ջան, ոնց երևումա դու Դավթաշենի "լավ" տղեքին չես ճանաչում: Նրանք հանուն իրանց ուրախության մի չէ մի քանի մոնիտորի վրա ջուր կլցնեին :LOL: 

Էս տարի չեմ ջրվել: Միայն երեկոյան, դիսկոից տուն վերադառնալուց "Աստծո ջրով ջրվեցի" :LOL:  մնացի անձրևի տակ :LOL:

----------


## Egern.net

մեզ մոտ Վարդավառը անցավ "ամբողջ թափով և գեղեցկությամբ": Ընդհանուր առմամբ վատնվեց մոտ 200 լիտր ջուր, բոլորի տրամադրությունը շատ բարձր էր, ամեն ինչ հիանալի էր  :Smile: : Չնայած, հանուն արդարության պիտի ասեմ, որ փողոցում ակտիվությունը մեծ չէր, միայն մեր բակում էր "աժիոտաժ"...

Բայց էդ "չոր մնալու" մեծ ցանկությանը Վարդավառի օրը լավ չեմ վերաբերվում: Էդ մի օրն է տարվա մեջ, հանգիստ ջրեք ու ջրվեք: Եթե ջրված եք այդ օրը, դա ոչինչ նշանակում, ոչ ոք ձեզ չի մեղադրում, քանի որ բոլորը գիտեն, որ այդ օրը Վարդավառ է: Իսկ եթե իրոք կան ինչ-որ առողջական հարցեր, ավելի լավ է այդ *ՄԻ* օրը տնից դուրս չգալ  :Smile:  մի օր է, շատ չի  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Ես Ծաղկաձորում էի :Smile: 
 ընկերուհիներով խաղացինք լրիվ անծանոթ մարդկանց հետ :Shok: /մեր տարիքի/
Շաաաաաաաաաաատ լավ անցավ,500 լիտրանոց բակը դատարկվել էր :Shok: 
Մենք տաք ջրով էինք ջրում,մեզ՝սառը :Smile: 
Բայց ընդամենը 1 ժամ ենք խաղացել :Sad:  :Wink:  :Smile: 
Հա,մոռացա,անձրևն էլ վերևից էր ջրում :Smile: 
Հ.գ ԶԶվում եմ,որ աղջիկները սպիտակ շալվարով դուրս են գալիս փողոց,կանգնում տղերքի դեմը ու խնդրում,որ չջրեն :Bad:  :LOL:

----------

